

Startup School 2012 Videos - kogir
http://startupschool.org/2012/

======
edouard1234567
My favorite talk was the one given by Jessica Livingston. The way she
simplified what it takes to be a good entrepreneur, resiliency and drive and
the "monsters" you'll meet along the way was amazing. My least favorite moment
was Uber's founder talk. I love and use the app but his talk sounded too much
like 30 minutes comercial on Uber... A special award to Ben Horowitz for humor
and to Robert Scoble who managed to speak (ask a question to Ron) even though
he wasn't on the speakers's list :)

~~~
wia
JL efficiently didn't delve into #1 monster of cofounder disagreements. An
insightful point was about the large company corp dev monster.

Another must watch is Joel's talk: deciding and knowing what kind of venture
one is in, so that one takes the more appropriate actions when situations
arise.

~~~
manaskarekar
Here's the article Joel's talk was based on
<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000056.html>

Reading it should give you a good overall picture of his talk.

------
nashequilibrium
My best advice is just go and watch the BOS videos, I have been blown away.
Their videos beat any conference on tech entrepreneurship in my opinion. I
measure this based on substance. The Clayton Christiansen talk alone is worth
more than watching all the startup school 2012 videos! This is just my
opinion.

PS: Already a down vote. Be man or woman enough to state your case.

~~~
manaskarekar
<http://businessofsoftware.org/> in case anyone's left wondering.

Videos 2012: <http://businessofsoftware.org/category/video-2/>

~~~
sudonim
Unfortunately I don't think those are the videos from 2012. I attended in
person, and don't see any of the talks I saw.

------
jaredsohn
I think this is the first year that the videos are linked to directly from the
startup school page. A much better experience than having to search through
justin.tv, youtube, lanyard, etc. to find all of the videos. Also, nice to
find the list of speakers on the startup school page, since I think it
traditionally has been replaced with the most recent year's list of speakers
each year.

------
w1ntermute
What's with the shitty video player? Can't even go full-screen? Why not just
post the videos on YouTube?

And the quality of the actual video isn't even HD?

~~~
tomkinstinch
Guessing it's because of the slides. Is there a platform you suggest for
playing embedded YouTube videos and a slide deck at the same time?

~~~
batgaijin
Uh, why isn't it just slides with a voice over? I don't think seeing
Zuckerberg's face is really making anything he says more valuable.

~~~
kami8845
You're wrong. Depending on where you look, nonverbal behavior constitutes
between 60% and 93% of communication. If I really am interested in a podcast I
will always opt for the video-version if it means I can't put it on my iPod
and listen to it while doing chores like I could with the audio version.

~~~
iansimon
Where does that number come from? It sounds suspiciously made up -- not by
you, mind you.

~~~
kami8845
wikipedia - body language

~~~
iansimon
It looks like the original study dealt only with "communication of feelings
and attitudes" i.e. emotional content:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Mehrabian#Misinterpretat...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Mehrabian#Misinterpretation)

I don't see any evidence that this applies to communication in general.

------
dave1619
Gotta say that Startup School 2012 had some really great talks. I had the
chance to attend in person and it exceeded my expectation. The speakers shared
some great insights and stories about their startups and each one gave a
different perspective.

My favorite speaker probably was Joel Spolsky (and his slow, organic growth vs
land-grab talk).

I love how Joel used Fog Creek to fund StackExchange's development and now
Trello, which both seem to be land-grab businesses. It's almost like Fog Creek
is it's own startup incubator now. Maybe a new model of funding/startups?

~~~
zmitri
For those who weren't there, Trello was funded by Fog Creek employees
investing their bonuses into developing the product.

I thought his slides also added a lot. Very straight forward and clear -- he
almost didn't need to speak.

------
dkokelley
For those wondering, just before the 3:00 mark of Mark Zuckerberg's interview,
the "Startup School" sign attached to the podium spontaneously fell.

------
verganileonardo
"Ben Horowitz (recording unavailable) "

This recording will never be available? I would like to watch his talk...

~~~
seanlinehan
My key takeaway from Horowitz talk was "Don't sip sizzurp (AKA Purple Drank)."

~~~
grigy
Could you explain what does it mean? I'm out of context

------
checoivan
Thanks for doing this and putting them up, the talks are amazing.

------
sharjeel
The slides are out-of-sync for me, atleast for the Uber video.

~~~
Neepy
It's unusable for the uber presentation. They're a full one or two minutes
ahead

------
ronyeh
Here are my bite-sized reactions to each talk:
[http://blog.squarepoet.com/post/34350209686/startup-
school-2...](http://blog.squarepoet.com/post/34350209686/startup-school-2012)

I felt a recurring theme was "don't give up"... so I'll really try to remember
that lesson when I hit future roadblocks.

I enjoyed attending and meeting some of you in person. Definitely looking
forward to next year's edition!

------
nodesocket
Ben Horowitz (recording unavailable) is a shame, since in my humble opinion he
was the best. I just love his attitude, and passion for hip-hop.

------
prisonguard
What is the best way to strike a balance between the speaker and slides while
recording/editing a talk?

I find it hard watching talks where only slides got recorded or others where
only the speaker gets recorded.

For the latter, I'll normally download slides and use them to move along with
talk.

~~~
e1ven
I prefer Splitscreen. This is what Google has done for several TechTalks
before.

------
nilsbunger
Flash required? I'm curious - why? Is it easier to publish videos with a flash
wrapper?

~~~
sharkweek
Maybe to avoid sharing away from the site? My other (half joking) thought is
to stay consistent with the considerably dated markup and design that runs
through most of the YC sites

------
cloudwalking
> Ben Horowitz (recording unavailable)

NOOO! This talk was fabulous!

~~~
wia
His talk was mainly what he has given before. I found this which is pretty
close:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-LBSqm3xh4&sns=em](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-LBSqm3xh4&sns=em)

------
tomkinstinch
I'm glad the audio is good because it was pretty crummy that day (at least
from the balcony).

I had to strain to hear what the speakers were saying.

Was the volume OK for those on the main level?

~~~
andyjsong
On the main level it was pretty bad on the right side closest to the stage.
The audio speakers sounded muffled, but sounded fine as you stepped further
back.

You could tell we couldn't hear anything because no one was laughing when
everyone else was.

------
xianyi_lin
Hacked together a quick script for downloading the videos for viewing offline
(requires rtmpdump):

<http://pastebin.com/AxZCgcsF>

------
dmazin
Aside from maybe Jessica Linvingston's talk, Spolsky's was the only one that
said something very interesting to me, even though it was basically 12 years
old.

------
asher_
The slides are out of sync with the video for me, and the video stops
periodically. Is this happening for anyone else?

------
swrobel
Anywhere to download MP3 or other audio-only versions to listen in the car?

~~~
kintamanimatt
I'll make some for you in a couple of hours.

Edit: Where would you like them uploaded to? SoundCloud okay?

------
capsicum
How to download the videos for viewing offline ?

~~~
vacipr
I'm also interested in this.My current internet connection sucks.

------
nasir
Very nice talks specially Jessica Livingston.

------
ddrmaxgt37
The slides for the talk by Travis are wrong.

------
bizodo
Flash player?

